# The Dueling 20L's



## Clayman (Jan 7, 2015)

Very Nice!


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow, you've got some tanks full of plants right there!

What's the plant in the back and center of the first tank? Looks like the emersed form of _Lobelia cardinalis_, but I'm guessing I'm wrong...a ludwigia?


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

EndlerGame said:


> Wow, you've got some tanks full of plants right there!
> 
> What's the plant in the back and center of the first tank? Looks like the emersed form of _Lobelia cardinalis_, but I'm guessing I'm wrong...a ludwigia?


Pretty sure it's the emersed form. It's Ludwigia Rubin...I just got it a few days ago: the top leaves have started to turn red 

btw...I like you quote on the blue gill  We grew up on a lake, and used to play with them - lol


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

Islandgaliam said:


> Pretty sure it's the emersed form. It's Ludwigia Rubin...


I see...that's why it looks a little different. Thanks!

Also, what are the rainbowfish that you've got in the second tank? They look pretty small. I've been interested in keeping them, but the most popular varieties just get too big, and I don't want to dedicate a tank to them.

I look forward to seeing a list of flora and fauna in each tank when you get going with the journal...great looking tanks. I'm a big fan of aquariums that are "overstuffed" with plants. 


As for the bluegill quote, I saw it in one of the first posts I read after joining the forum and thought it was hilarious. Those little buggers are some hungry fish. When I was younger, every summer I went to a specific dock on a lake that I traveled near on the way to a camp, and every year there was a big school of tiny Sunnies hanging around the dock. You could catch fish by the dozens on just bare hooks...they'll eat anything! I've never kept any Panfish, but it would be awesome to have a native tank with those guys in it...many native fish are just as beautiful as the tropical species coveted by hobbyists.


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

EndlerGame said:


> I see...that's why it looks a little different. Thanks!
> 
> Also, what are the rainbowfish that you've got in the second tank? They look pretty small. I've been interested in keeping them, but the most popular varieties just get too big, and I don't want to dedicate a tank to them.
> 
> ...


They are dwarf neon rainbows, should only get to be 2 to 2.5 inches. They are starting to get more of the blue shimmer to them. I just love these guys.

I would love to have a native tank large enough for blue gills and crawdads...someday


----------

